# A holiday



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we've looked at holidays

Here and everywhere

River cruises , coach holidays

Last minute 

Nothing seems to float our boat

But we are both tired

So it looks like

Providing the van arrives back intact from France with one son, from Spain with another

And scans are good

We will please God 

Get away in sept

If not, back to the drawing board

Aldra

It's the van


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fingers, toes and other things crossed for you Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Garth

My lovely one

Thank you for not telling us to find something
We are both so tired

Although I have no reason to be
I've not had 4weeks of radiotherapy

My skin is not burnt
But my heart is 
He is fantastic

But then again for fifty + years he has always been so

And I'm thinking

Can I survive without this man?.

Aldra


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi aldra

hope you get away with the m/h it will do you so much good

barry


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

September is such a lovely month for holidaying


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't forget that fat git Tuggy is going to darken your doorstep in August, that'll completely mess up any plans you had anyway! I might have broken in my butt by then and Albert can take me on a bicycle ride. About 2 miles would be adequate, thank you very much.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

aldra said:


> Although I have no reason to be
> I've not had 4weeks of radiotherapy
> 
> ...................
> ...


That is why you are tired Sandra, you are caring and sharing the pain and worry.

I really hope your plans come to fruition for September,

Ken.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Don't forget that fat git Tuggy is going to darken your doorstep in August, that'll completely mess up any plans you had anyway! I might have broken in my butt by then and Albert can take me on a bicycle ride. About 2 miles would be adequate, thank you very much.


Naw you can do 8 or ten miles my lovely

Albert will lend you some padded Lycra

Now when am I booking you in

You could well make our August

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best of luck in getting away Sandra.

Come and join us!!! Not sure where we will be in Early September. Was supposed to be in Monaco or even Tuscany by then but at this rate probably still in the Mosel.

You have to wonder though after all your stress that maybe a fortnight in a swanky hotel in the Caribbean might chill you out a bit more. Ill get shot for saying this but I seriously think you need some time with no hassle and no worries,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

BARRY

we will meet up with you sometime in sept

You see if we don't

We haven't the energy to go to a swanky hotel in the Carribean 

And PROB couldn't get insurance anyway

We would be happiest pottering in the MH with the hound from hell and playing with the scooter

And if the insurance doesn't sort it in time we will buy a new one in the meantime

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If nothing floats your boat - then do nothing.....

Whatever you end up doing and wherever you end up going I am sure that we all hope that you have a relaxing time and can recharge your batteries (and not just the ones on the MH).

It is important for both of you to have some "down" time and we genuinely all hope that you will as soon as possible, wherever and however it ends up being.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We will do nothing Dave

Except our Tuggy is coming

To light up our life

And Ellie to light up shadow's

With luck we will be off in sept

Maybe we will meet up with BARRY and Michelle 

Although we do meet up with him here

All in all so many lovely people wehave met on MHF

And so manty lovely people Id love to meet

Who knows

Maybe I will 

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Sandra. I do hope you get away in September and have a great holiday. 

I do think your decision to go when the kids are back at schools the right one!

If you are in the MH you can just go as you please. Stay put if you arehappy where you are, or move on if you fancy somewhere else.

Our own experience for the best holiday is not to make any firm arrangements to be in a certain place at a set time, but just 'go with the flow'

Do enjoy yourselves and make sure you have a plentiful supply of red wine!!

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Val my lovely one

Red wines 

I only drink white

Aldi's 10/12 pe cent

It floats my boat

I really dislike higher % wines

I can drink more of lower ones

Sandra the


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry Sandra. I got that one wrong!!

Have lots of white wine! We had a new take on that at the weekend - white wine spritzer with fresh mint floating in it. Very interesting!

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a scan on Saturday

Brought forward

Hopefully the results on the 5th when we see the oncologist 

If it's clear, no tumours

We are off

We know it doesn't mean no Cancer activity

But all the statistics 

Only show the chances of dying with skin Cancer 

They don't show the chances of the same person dying of a heart attack, a Stroke etc

So there you go
We are taking our chances 

That Cancer may well mean a longer life
Sandra


----------

